# Evolve Grain Free reviews/opinions?



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

My local HEB grocery store carries Evolve pet foods. Dogfoodadvisor give Evolve 4 star for their dog foods. I saw a new grain free line last night in the store. Evolve Grain Free with 2 flavors. Salmon & sweet potato & turkey, peas, and garbanzo beans. I havent been able to find a review online on these (i guess since they are so new). I have attached the ingredients label and nutrition analysis. 
Opinions please?

I'm considering this for Emmett who needs a grain free food. This is more cost effective than wellness core that he is on now. He was on the original formulas of Evolve but had an issue with the cheese in those formulas.


----------



## rdease (Jun 12, 2009)

Research feeding RAW is my advice.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

rdease said:


> Research feeding RAW is my advice.


I see people capitalizing RAW all the time, why?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

I do not want to feed raw. You won't convince me otherwise at this point in time. I had my last GSDs on raw for awhile but won't feed raw to my current dogs for my own personal reasons. 

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

It doesn't look bad, though it has a lot of peas/beans in it. Probably a little low on meat, but that could be remedied by giving your dog some chicken, ground beef, etc. a few times a week. We are giving our newest family member - a kitten that found us - Evolve kitten food as well as some canned food. Once he is a year or so we'll switch him to the same grain free food as the other kitties.
I don't know how much Evolve grain free dog food is, so it's hard to say if it is worth it. I would say the formula is comparable to Tractor Supply's new line of grain free food, which runs about $37/30 pounds. 
For comparisons sake, I have my two sheps on Dr Tim's food but not the grain free kind. It costs me $61 for 44 pounds at Chewy.com and is rated 4.5 stars. The dogs look great and have a very good amount of energy. The grain free is $54/30 lbs. and gets a 5 star through dog food advisor. All the varieties have a very good amount of meat in them.
So that was a long way to say you will just have to evaluate the cost vs. the quality and see what is best. One of my dogs was on Wellness also, but when the cost kept going up, I had to switch.


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

barnyard said:


> It doesn't look bad, though it has a lot of peas/beans in it. Probably a little low on meat, but that could be remedied by giving your dog some chicken, ground beef, etc. a few times a week. We are giving our newest family member - a kitten that found us - Evolve kitten food as well as some canned food. Once he is a year or so we'll switch him to the same grain free food as the other kitties.
> I don't know how much Evolve grain free dog food is, so it's hard to say if it is worth it. I would say the formula is comparable to Tractor Supply's new line of grain free food, which runs about $37/30 pounds.
> For comparisons sake, I have my two sheps on Dr Tim's food but not the grain free kind. It costs me $61 for 44 pounds at Chewy.com and is rated 4.5 stars. The dogs look great and have a very good amount of energy. The grain free is $54/30 lbs. and gets a 5 star through dog food advisor. All the varieties have a very good amount of meat in them.
> So that was a long way to say you will just have to evaluate the cost vs. the quality and see what is best. One of my dogs was on Wellness also, but when the cost kept going up, I had to switch.


Thanks for your reply. The 15 pound bag costs $22.98 for the evolve grain free vs 12pounds of wellness core at 32.98. 

I'll do a bit more digging on it and see if I can come up with some more reviews.


----------



## Igormila (Sep 4, 2013)

*Thinking about swithching to grain free*

I had recently heard about a friend switching their dog food to grain free as well. I was considering it because he said it helped his dogs ears and other allergies and my 2 year old has had this same problem for a while. I was wondering if anyone has dealt with a similar issue and seen any improvements from switching to grain free.


----------



## Guardian4 (Oct 28, 2013)

We usually get the Premium Edge for skin and coat/sensitive skin via Wag.com, the largest bag for the two german shepherds in my life that eat me out of house and home and we tried the Evolve, mixing it into what was left of the big bag when I can't get the $50 to buy the large bag and they seem to like it well enough. They love fish here and for them, who adore the premium edge one, it's an endorsement. 

I do prefer having food that has glucosamine in it. I can give supplements, I suppose, but I just prefer it being in the food.


----------

